# Cheap Living in Melbourne



## Ricard540 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi all, i'm just curious as to what average rent would be on a small studio apartment in Melbourne. Im talking just a bed/bath/kitchen area kind of thing. just the essentials!!


----------

